# Looking at VS online this a.m....



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

andI realized, you have to be five ten and 110 lbs to wear their clothes! 
Holy smokes are they made for skinny women!








 this is cute tho.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you sure? I'm an 8 and when I order mediums sometimes there are too big. I haven't ordered any clothes fromt here in a while though. I just stick with the sale shoes.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 2, 2006)

their lingerie is perfect for anyone really, but their clothes themselves (especially most of the tops) really require a long waist, whichI don't have.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah really... like u said, their lingerie is made for everyone but their clothes... NOT!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 2, 2006)

I love their lingerie. I really do.

I love their clothes catalogue, I just can't wear any of it and that annoys me. :/


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 2, 2006)

Really? I'm 5'4" and 130lbs and I wear an XS or a S for them......

I think they know that the majority of their customer's are not actually like Giselle.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 2, 2006)

Their clothes never fit me either.   But i've heard they are marketed to the teen group.  Their D bras were always too small.


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 2, 2006)

i've been ordering from VS since i grew boobs (age 13) hehe. and i must say that i've never had a bad experience with any of the clothing.
im 5'4" and 125 lbs.... def. not a tall model type..  i got a pair of the gaucho pants (they were advertised as bikin cover up pants) in white and to be on the safe side i orderd a medium size and wehn i got them, TOO BIG.. well i can wear them, but they tend to slide down a bit exposing some crack :b a small would have been perfect. oh well!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 2, 2006)

You know, they're great with returns/exchanges too. How long have you had those pants? If they're still available, I bet you could exchange them!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish they would just open up a VS Clothing store.  So much of their stuff is SO cute, i just hate dealing with mail order clothing lines.  I gotta touch it to make sure I like the weave of the fabric, the fit, etc etc.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IcePrincess2250* 
_You know, they're great with returns/exchanges too. How long have you had those pants? If they're still available, I bet you could exchange them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think theyre retarded with returns. when they use to use USPS instead of UPS they let you just return it however you could but now u have to use their mailing label and they charge you 4.95 or something to return something. So if you are returning a 24.99 bra on clearance cause it fit bad and then do have your size you return it and they deduct 4.95 from you 24.99 because of their new UPS crap.

im just angry cause they messed up my order from the Semi Annual sale and I tried to exchange it and they didnt have my size. blaah.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, that happend to me (the part about them not having the right size when I went to exchange).

I'm on the fence about the UPS vs USPS thing. When they use UPS, the UPS guy always messes up (because I have a funny address, 30 1/2 is my house number), and the package gets returned like 5 times before they finally send it with USPS. However, when I want to return something, I just take it to a UPS store and it's free because of the label that VS provides. 

UPSP knows my address by now, but yeah, returns suck and are exspensive. 

What I do to get around this, is I take my USPS returns to the UPS store with the same label, and they still send it for free.


----------



## x20Deepx (Aug 2, 2006)

I've never tried their clothes besides this one random camisole, but I like their jeans a lot.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

I am 5'9" and 130 lbs and their clothes are too short (arms and legs length) for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you should give it a try!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have some very cute stuff!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

I've tried some of their clothes, but most of the things I've made seem to be structured for people with long waists, which I sadly do NOT have. I've got short waistedness and long legs.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I've tried some of their clothes, but most of the things I've made seem to be structured for people with long waists, which I sadly do NOT have. I've got short waistedness and long legs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh.. like my sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, while their stuff is nice, it's not terribly unique or hard to find dupes other places!!


----------

